

Things I wish someone had told me about fundraising - stevencorcoran
http://blog.lawnstarter.com/post/79004033200/things-i-wish-someone-had-told-me-about-fundraising

======
Rulero
This came in really handy as the startup I am currently working on is
currently looking for fundraising.

If anyone has any other valuable tips to share please do so. I'm very keen to
hear other experiences.

~~~
jordanmessina
[http://www.paulgraham.com/fr.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/fr.html)

[http://www.paulgraham.com/convince.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/convince.html)

[http://www.paulgraham.com/herd.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/herd.html)

------
deathflute
Couple of questions for the original poster -

1) Were you already profitable or had revenues when you started fundraising?

2) How did you manage to get intros to Angels?

~~~
stevencorcoran
^ 1.Yes to revenues, we did an alpha test at the end of last season that was
very small, read 10k. Built out technology, serviceable area, and started
preselling. Keep in mind we are a seasonal business.

2\. What we found were the best intro's were from Founders of companies they
had funded. We are well ingrained in the Blacksburg community and were able to
go through local angels who we had developed relationships with over the past
months or get intro's from community members farther along the startup
lifecycle.

~~~
deathflute
Thanks. Good advice on getting intros.

